# 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus



## Gamer090 (5. Oktober 2014)

*15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Hi zusammen

In Belgien hat ein 15 Jähriger unglaubliche 46'000€ für ein F2P Mobile-Spiel ausgegeben, es nennt sich Game of War.
Durch In-App Käufe über die Kreditkarte seiner Mutter!!! hat er sich Ingame-Gold gekauft. 

Seine Mutter dürfte da wohl wenig erfreut sein über den Spass ihres Sohnes, bezweifle das er je wieder ihre Kreditkarte nutzen darf. 

Quelle: IGN


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 46'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

ach du Sch... Ich frage mich eh wie man innerhalb eines Free To Play Games ECHTES Geld investieren und davon virtuelle Dinge kaufen kann... 
In BFP4F fällt mir das immer auf... Wer gibt bitteschön 10 Euro für einen Polygónenstrang aus? 
Naja der Junge hat glaube ich auch ein ganz großes psychologisches Problem...


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 46'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*



CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> ach du Sch... Ich frage mich eh wie man innerhalb eines Free To Play Games ECHTES Geld investieren und davon virtuelle Dinge kaufen kann...
> In BFP4F fällt mir das immer auf... Wer gibt bitteschön 10 Euro für einen Polygónenstrang aus?
> Naja der Junge hat glaube ich auch ein ganz großes psychologisches Problem...


 
Er wollte wahrscheinlich einfach der beste im Spiel sein und von allem nur das beste haben, tja Gier besiegt manchmal den Verstand.


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 46'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Oha... Ich frage mich ja nur was er für 47.000 (!!!) alles gekauft hat...


----------



## Thallassa (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 46'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Naja, wenn die Muddi schlauer als der Sohn ist (was ich bezweifle) wird sie nur einen Bruchteil des Betrages tatsächlich zahlen müssen, weil ich mal hoffe, dass es in Belgien ähnliche Gesetzgebungen wie hier gibt, sodass der Kleine noch gar nicht richtig geschäftsfähig etc. war.

Außerdem:


Gamer090 schrieb:


> 46'000€


 

Er hat 46000 DOLLAR (Us-$) ausgegeben.
Das sind 36500€


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 46'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die Muddi schlauer als der Sohn ist (was ich bezweifle) wird sie nur einen Bruchteil des Betrages tatsächlich zahlen müssen, weil ich mal hoffe, dass es in Belgien ähnliche Gesetzgebungen wie hier gibt, sodass der Kleine noch gar nicht richtig geschäftsfähig etc. war.


 
Gute Frage, kann sein das es so läuft, aber sie als Erziehungsberechtigte ist eigentlich für ihn Verantwortlich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 46'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Es sind 46k US Dublonen was ca. 37k Merkel Taler entspricht. Trotzdem ein stolzes Sümmchen. Den würde ich im Wald anpflocken und vergessen


----------



## Abductee (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 46'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Mit dem Geld könnte man ja fast Dungeon Keeper halbwegs normal spielen.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 46'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Es stellt sich doch viel mehr die Frage wieso ein 15jähriger überhaupt die Kreditkarten Daten der Mutter hat? Da ist die gute Frau doch selber Schuld wenn der Sohn damit dann so ein Schindluder treiben kann.

Ansonsten sehe ich eigentlich nicht warum so etwas eine News Wert ist. Klar, 46k Euro sind keine kleine Summe, aber das war mit Abstand nicht das erste mal das ein Minderjähriger enorm hohe Beträge in ein P2W-Spiel steckt.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 46'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es stellt sich doch viel mehr die Frage wieso ein 15jähriger überhaupt die Kreditkarten Daten der Mutter hat? Da ist die gute Frau doch selber Schuld wenn der Sohn damit dann so ein Schindluder treiben kann.
> 
> Ansonsten sehe ich eigentlich nicht warum so etwas eine News Wert ist. Klar, 46k Euro sind keine kleine Summe, aber das war mit Abstand nicht das erste mal das ein Minderjähriger enorm hohe Beträge in ein P2W-Spiel steckt.


 
Und genau deswegen bezweifle ich das sie nicht alles zahlen muss und das wird ein Donnerwetter zu Hause geben.


----------



## keinnick (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es stellt sich doch viel mehr die Frage wieso ein 15jähriger überhaupt die Kreditkarten Daten der Mutter hat? Da ist die gute Frau doch selber Schuld wenn der Sohn damit dann so ein Schindluder treiben kann.



Naja, eine Kreditkarte hat man normalerweise im Portemonnaie. Von daher wird das für ihn wahrscheinlich kein großes Problem gewesen sein an das Teil ranzukommen. Einmal für ein paar Sek. rausnehmen und ggf. mit dem Smartphone abfotografieren reicht eigentlich aus um dann mit den Daten Mist zu bauen.

Ich hoffe der darf die entstandenen Kosten in gemeinnütziger Arbeit abstottern. Mit 15 Jahren sollte ihm eigentlich völlig klar gewesen sein, dass er da falsch handelt.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*



keinnick schrieb:


> Naja, eine Kreditkarte hat man normalerweise im Portemonnaie. Von daher wird das für ihn wahrscheinlich kein großes Problem gewesen sein an das Teil ranzukommen. Einmal für ein paar Sek. rausnehmen und abfotografieren reicht eigentlich aus um dann mit den Daten Mist zu bauen.
> 
> Ich hoffe der darf die entstandenen Kosten in gemeinnütziger Arbeit abstottern. Mit 15 Jahren sollte ihm eigentlich völlig klar gewesen sein, dass er da falsch handelt.


 
Oder er hat einfach gekauft ohne nachzudenken, sowas kann passieren den Übersichtlich ist sowas nicht immer. 
Habe auch mal den Fehler gemacht in ein F2P Spiel 200€ reinzustecken, und habe es viel später gemerkt.


----------



## unre4l (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Wer's sich leisten kann ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*



unre4l schrieb:


> Wer's sich leisten kann ^^


 
Er oder seine Mutter?  Ich glaube wohl eher das ihm es entweder egal war oder einfach nicht gemerkt^^


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Also ich kann meine CC maximal mit 2000€ in einem Monat belasten. Ist zwar auch noch ne Stange Geld, aber besser als 46k USD.

Daher frage ich mich:

Gibt es solch eine Grenze in Belgien nicht(was ich mir schlecht vorstellen kann), 
oder verdient Mama so gut


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Wer weiß das schon genau was mit welcher Karte bei welchem Geldeingang möglich. Vielleicht hatte die ja eine Master Blaster - Black Titanium Diamond mit open Limit? Trotzdem hätte es auffallen müssen und leider wird nicht erwähnt über welche Zeitraum es sich erstreckt


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Also ich kann meine CC maximal mit 2000€ in einem Monat belasten. Ist zwar auch noch ne Stange Geld, aber besser als 46k USD.
> 
> Daher frage ich mich:
> 
> ...


 


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wer weiß das schon genau was mit welcher Karte bei welchem Geldeingang möglich. Vielleicht hatte die ja eine Master Blaster - Black Titanium Diamond mit open Limit? Trotzdem hätte es auffallen müssen und leider wird nicht erwähnt über welche Zeitraum es sich erstreckt


 
Gute Frage ob da ein Limit besteht, eigentlich haben Kreditkarten ein Monatliches Limit da habt ihr Recht. Kann aber auch sein das die Karte kein Limit hat und die Mutter wirklich so gut verdient.


----------



## keinnick (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Wahrscheinlich hat sich das über nen längeren Zeitraum hingezogen und Die Mutter hat wohl weder ihre Kreditkartenabrechnungen noch die Kontoauszüge gecheckt:



> The boy downloaded the game ‘Game of War’ for free, but managed to purchase ‘virtual’ gold without noticing. The virtual currency helped him progress through the game faster, but unfortunately also led to real money being charged to his mother’s bank account. It took a long time before anyone caught on.
> Boy splurges 37,000 euros playing


----------



## max0r_ (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Ich denke wenn die CC mit 50k $ zu belasten ist kann es sich die gute Frau leisten ^^


----------



## KrHome (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 46'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die Muddi schlauer als der Sohn ist (was ich bezweifle) wird sie nur einen Bruchteil des Betrages tatsächlich zahlen müssen, weil ich mal hoffe, dass es in Belgien ähnliche Gesetzgebungen wie hier gibt, sodass der Kleine noch gar nicht richtig geschäftsfähig etc. war.


Wenn es so läuft wie in Deutschland (was ziemlich wahrscheinlich ist, da EU), muss sie garnichts zahlen.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gute Frage, kann sein das es so läuft, aber sie als Erziehungsberechtigte ist eigentlich für ihn Verantwortlich.


Völlig falscher Ansatz. Was hat denn die Mutter mit den Verträgen des Sohnes zu schaffen? Für sie sind seine Vertragsabschlüsse überhaupt nicht bindend, also muss sie auch nicht für ihn haften.


----------



## kero81 (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 46'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...
> Ansonsten sehe ich eigentlich nicht warum so etwas eine News Wert ist. Klar, 46k Euro sind keine kleine Summe, aber das war mit Abstand nicht das erste mal das ein Minderjähriger enorm hohe Beträge in ein P2W-Spiel steckt.[Zitat gekürzt]


 
Die News ist nunmal jetzt da weil auf dem Programmschein von RTL z.Zt. "Bash-die-FTP-Spiele" steht...


----------



## Kinguin (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Ich zweifle manchmal echt am menschlichen Gehirn - die Mutter tut mir irgendwie Leid,andererseits hängt das ja auch oft mit der Erziehung zusammen
Grundsätzlich gilt,jeder kann mit seinem Geld machen was er will,nur der Junge lebt bei seinen Eltern und haut so ne Summe raus bei nem f2p Spiel? o.O
der Junge hat nen schwerwiegendes Problem,und damit meine ich nicht,dass er Ärger bekommt - da kann schon psychisch was nicht stimmen mit dem Kerl

ps: naja die Medien/Politiker/Pädagogen werden sich freuen,jetzt können diese sich wieder auf das Gaming stürzen und behaupten es schadet der Erziehung des Kindes


----------



## rhalin (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Naja, hier hat wohl "Mutti" eine gehörige Mitschuld, wenn immer wieder Beträge von der gleichen Firma abgezogen werden
die ich nicht kenne würde ich mir mal Gedanken über Missbrauch machen.
Entweder hat die gute Frau keinen Überblick über ihre Finanzen oder ihr ist es egal.


----------



## dmxcom (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Unrzureichende Sicherheitsmerkmale bei der Bank.

Also bei meiner Bank kann nicht mal eben ohne Secure Code mit oder ohne 3D und/oder Tanliste was Online bestellen.


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Wenn Mama schlau ist sagt sie das er die Kreditkarte entwendet hat und er sagt dass das Spiel ihn verleitet hätte die Kreditkarte zu entwenden 

Naja, hier hat wohl "Mutti" eine gehörige Mitschuld, wenn immer wieder Beträge von der gleichen Firma abgezogen werden
die ich nicht kenne würde ich mir mal Gedanken über Missbrauch machen.
Entweder hat die gute Frau keinen Überblick über ihre Finanzen oder ihr ist es egal. 


Ich besite zwar keine Kreditkarte aber buchen die nicht nur alle 3 Monate ab?​


----------



## shadie (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 46'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es stellt sich doch viel mehr die Frage wieso ein 15jähriger überhaupt die Kreditkarten Daten der Mutter hat? Da ist die gute Frau doch selber Schuld wenn der Sohn damit dann so ein Schindluder treiben kann.
> 
> Ansonsten sehe ich eigentlich nicht warum so etwas eine News Wert ist. Klar, 46k Euro sind keine kleine Summe, aber das war mit Abstand nicht das erste mal das ein Minderjähriger enorm hohe Beträge in ein P2W-Spiel steckt.


 
naja hast du deinen Geldbeutel tag und Nacht in deiner hosentasche?

Also ich nich, der liegt immer auf dem Schreibtisch.
Wenn er das weiß und sich die karte nimmt, was kann da die Mutter dafür?

Zu dem Jungen, das muss ein richtiges A*** Kind sein, ich schreibe an der Stelle nicht aus was ich meine  kann sich eh jeder denken


ich hätte mich damals nie getraut Geld von meiner Mutter zu klauen :-O


----------



## DaBlackSheep (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Also so F2P Spiele wie Game of War schießen ja schon einige Zeit wie fiese Pilze aus dem Boden.
Nur leider immer wieder mit dem Problem, dass es eher P2W ist.

Ich kenne das Spiel jetzt nicht wirklich, aber meistens sind diese Spiele doch so aufgebaut,
dass man zwei Währungen zur Verfügung hat, eine mit der man "kleinere" Dinge erwirbt,
und eine weitere mit der man "Premium" Dinge erwirbt.

Ich habe mir jetzt mal den Spaß erlaubt und das Spiel herunter geladen.
Dabei baut man beispielsweise Gebäude, bzw. man muss diese immer wieder mal verbessern.
Das kann von Sekunden, Minuten, Stunden bis zu Tage dauern.
Um dies abzukürzen muss man sich Gold kaufen oder erspielen.

Kleine Aufstellung:
600 Gold = 4,49€
1400 Gold = 8,99€
3000 Gold = 17,99€
8000 Gold = 44,99€
20000 Gold = 89,99€

Wenn ich bedenke wie viel Gold man im Laufe des Spiels raus haut, dann kann ich mir vorstellen,
dass der Junior mehrmals am Tag das große Paket gekauft hat. Respekt!

In der Tat muss ich meinem Vorredner Recht geben.
Gier und der Drang der Beste zu sein schalten bei einigen Personen definitiv den Verstand aus.


----------



## Maximillian37 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Hallo,

muss der Mutter das nicht zwischenzeitlich aufgefallen sein?
Also ich bekomme immer eine Mitteilung auf mein Handy, wenn ich etwas mit der Kreditkarte bezahlt habe..
Der Junge wird wohl nie wieder ein Smartphone benutzen dürfen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*



Maximillian37 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> muss der Mutter das nicht zwischenzeitlich aufgefallen sein?
> Also ich bekomme immer eine Mitteilung auf mein Handy, wenn ich etwas mit der Kreditkarte bezahlt habe...


 
Das mit der Benachrichtigung ist vor allem bei älteren Karten nicht unbedingt aktiviert.
Das hätte sicherlich den ganzen Stress vermieden.


----------



## Lotto (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 46'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es stellt sich doch viel mehr die Frage wieso ein 15jähriger überhaupt die Kreditkarten Daten der Mutter hat? Da ist die gute Frau doch selber Schuld wenn der Sohn damit dann so ein Schindluder treiben kann.
> 
> Ansonsten sehe ich eigentlich nicht warum so etwas eine News Wert ist. Klar, 46k Euro sind keine kleine Summe, aber das war mit Abstand nicht das erste mal das ein Minderjähriger enorm hohe Beträge in ein P2W-Spiel steckt.


 
Die Kreditkarten-Daten stehen auf der Kreditkarte drauf. Mehr bauchst du bei einigen Shops/Games in Internet nicht. Manche wollen dann noch ne mtan übers Handy, das ist aber eher selten. Die PIN braucht man nur um Geld vom Automaten abzuheben.


----------



## Lotto (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*



Maximillian37 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Also ich bekomme immer eine Mitteilung auf mein Handy, wenn ich etwas mit der Kreditkarte bezahlt habe..



Das ist aber nicht immer so. Hängt wohl von der Bank ab, die die Karte rausgegeben hat ab.


----------



## DDR2-Liebe (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Die mutter trifft keine schuld, kontauszug/cc Abrechnung monatlich zu prüfen ist keine pflicht.
im Gegenteil bei höheren summen muss einen die bank benachrichtigen.

er kann die ja abgeschrieben oder fotografiert haben.

er wird nur ca. 1 000euro zahlen müssen inkl. Verwaltung.
denn ein unter 18 jähriger ist nur bis zu 2999euro haftbar und bis 16 darf er nur über 800euro verfügen


----------



## Noxxphox (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Dafuq...
Die arme mutter muss das nu abarbeiten um die schuld zu zahln... 
Ich glaub mein vater würd mich sofort lünchn


----------



## NynrosVorlon (20. Oktober 2014)

*15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Ich hab für Neverwinter (F2P MMORPG / http://store.steampowered.com/app/109600/?l=german) uch schon ca 50 € im letzten Jahr für div. Zeuchs ausgegebe, dafür hat Neverwinter ja auch keine Abogebühren wie WoW und ich mag Neverwinter ... aber das hier ist drf Hammer


----------



## shadie (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*



NynrosVorlon schrieb:


> Ich hab für Neverwinter (F2P MMORPG / Neverwinter bei Steam) uch schon ca 50 € im letzten Jahr für div. Zeuchs ausgegebe, dafür hat Neverwinter ja auch keine Abogebühren wie WoW und ich mag Neverwinter ... aber das hier ist drf Hammer


 
Ich glaube jeder hat für F2P games die er gerne spielt schon mal geld ausgegeben.

Ich gebe auch hin und wieder was für LOL aus, warum auch nicht, kostet nix und da kann man auch mal bisschen unterstützen.


----------



## DerBoeseWicht (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Ich gebe für F2Ps auch verhältnismäßig viel aus ... Ich mag F2Ps aber nur wenn sie nicht P2W sind. Was ich gut an dem Konzept finde ist, dass man nichts ausgeben muss. Wenn man Lust hat kann man es ja machen, wenn nicht dann nicht 
Bei LoL habe ich mittlerweile auch 96 Skins über 3 Jahre gekauft. Aber von meinem eigenen Geld


----------



## Kel (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 46'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gute Frage, kann sein das es so läuft, aber sie als Erziehungsberechtigte ist eigentlich für ihn Verantwortlich.


 Nein ist sie nicht. Man muss auch Kleinkinder nicht 24/7 überwachen, man darf die Sorgfaltspflicht nur nicht grob fahrlässig verletzen - bei Kindern ab 10/11/12 wird aber davon ausgegangen, dass sie halbwegs selbstständig handeln können, bei einem 15jährigen erst recht, da hat die Mutter keine Pflichten alles zu prüfen.

Alle Geschäfte, die ein unter 18jähriger tätigt sind schwebend unwirksam, bis die Eltern das Geschäft heilen (oder widerrufen). Einzige Ausnahme ist der Taschengeldparagraph, der hat aber auch noch eine Menge Regeln (Eltern können bestimmte Produkte / Produktgruppen verbieten, Geschäft darf nur zum Vorteil des Minderjährigen sein = Pflicht zur Übergabe des Geldes gegen Kaufpreis ist schon rechtlich unvorteilhaft = Bedarf Zustimmung der Erziehungsberechtigten ausser sie haben dem Kind erlaubt mit seinem freien Geld das zu kaufen, Geld gegen Ware, keine monatlichen Kosten dürfen entstehen etc etc etc).

Bevor man hier irgendwas rechtlich hinausposaunt erstmal informieren ......... .

Wie das rechtlich in Belgien aussieht ist eine andere Frage, aber das deutsche Recht ist da ziemlich eindeutig.


----------



## addicTix (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: 15 Jähriger aus Belgien gibt 37'000 € für ein F2P Mobile Game aus*

Wenn man in F2P Games auf dem PC oder auf der Konsole hin und wieder mal was springen lässt kann ich das ja verstehen, aber für ein Mobile Game ?
Das ist hart. Vor allem weil es eigentlich nur P2W Mobile Games... 
Naja, muss er wissen. Für die nächsten paar Jahre wirds für ihn auf jeden fall nix zu Weihnachten geben


----------

